# New member: ENT SL (LX 42...GO!)



## Sean22 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hello all, just now joining this site although I've thought about it for some time now. I guess I'll do the new member jig and give a little about myself...

my name is Sean, I'm currently the AME at Riverside Theatre in Vero Beach. Nice space near the beach, oh how hard life can be at times. No really! I love the snow and am a northerner so it's weird having sun everyday... again, and again... I'm currently working here like I said, this season's mainstage shows are "25th Annual Putnam Co. Spelling Bee", "This Wonderful Life", "Ella", "42nd Street", and "I Love You, You're Perfect..." So stories and questions may come up as those shows continue. 

If anyone has done "Ella" starring Tina Fabrique I'de love to hear how it went. I know's its been in St. Louis, Virginia Stage Company, Actor's Theatre (or will be soon), another theatre in Pittsburg, so this same set seems to be making its rounds.

Other than that here's the basics of me:
Name: Sean
Age: 23
Position: Asst. Master Elec.
Location: Florida
Schooling: Working BA, looking towards Grad soon
Pets: Border Collie named Rosco


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey and welcome to the Booth. Feel free to participate anyplace you will, there are always lots of interesting conversations (and the occasional argument).
The Wiki is loaded with useful information and is always expanding. You'll find if you have a question/problem or want to know something, the Search function is a huge asset.

lol, I was thinking about naming a dog Rosco one of these days.


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 21, 2009)

Dionysus said:


> ...lol, I was thinking about naming a dog Rosco one of these days.


And his littermates Apollo, Gam, and Lee, just to be fair?


----------



## Sean22 (Aug 28, 2010)

Ha, I just read this... finally. Well he's fixed so no pups for him. But, the next dog would be Apollo, cats would be Gam and Gobo! Ofcourse... If it was a Calico I might have to name it Dichroic... or Prismatic... nah, dogs are better.


----------

